# Tiger Woods...Hero World Challenge



## User62651 (Nov 29, 2016)

2 days to go until the great man tees it up again in earnest since 15 months and numerous medical procedures. No sign of any withdrawals...yet.

Very good but small field, no cut so guaranteed 4 rounds (if the body allows). What should we expect? Top 10 (there's only 18 of them playing!)? Win? Just get 72 holes under his belt in the Bahamas sun and expect nothing more?

Will we learn anything about his physical and mental condition looking towards 2017 by Sunday and if he does buckle during this event is he finished finished (meant to say that twice)?

Thoughts?


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 29, 2016)

His swing is looking good from the clips I've seen on line. I'm hoping for a good finish but we'll just need to wait and see what happens. Either way as long as he finishes 4 rounds he'll move up the rankings, up 150 for dead last and up too 125th with a win.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 29, 2016)

Garush34 said:



*His swing is looking good from the clips I've seen on line*. I'm hoping for a good finish but we'll just need to wait and see what happens. Either way as long as he finishes 4 rounds he'll move up the rankings, up 150 for dead last and up too 125th with a win.
		
Click to expand...

We've all been there on the range or in practice but put a card in his pocket! Worried Tigers alter ego 'old thrasher' will emerge trying to keep up with Bubba off the tee resulting in torn everything - 'when he's not in action he's in traction' scenario (to borrow a Simpsons phrase).


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			We've all been there on the range or in practice but put a card in his pocket! Worried Tigers alter ego 'old thrasher' will emerge trying to keep up with Bubba off the tee resulting in torn everything - 'when he's not in action he's in traction' scenario (to borrow a Simpsons phrase).

Click to expand...

Tiger "Capt. Lance Murdoch" Woods


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 29, 2016)

i really hope he plays well,wouldnt it be great if he could get back into the top five and start ruffling the young guns feathers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2016)

Been spotted with bridgestone balls and taylormade fairway woods

the nike players really are flocking to taylormade it seems


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 29, 2016)

I feel the same about this as I do about Trainspotting 2. It has the potential to be amazing and the potential to be the mother off all horrible let downs.

Please don't be the latter.


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 29, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Been spotted with bridgestone balls and taylormade fairway woods

the nike players really are flocking to taylormade it seems
		
Click to expand...

Yep... quite a few of them have gone taylormade


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 29, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			I feel the same about this as I do about Trainspotting 2. It has the potential to be amazing and the potential to be the mother off all horrible let downs.

Please don't be the latter.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

pretty much how I feel aswell (about both!)

Haven't watched any regular PGA Tour events for ages but will try to catch some of this to see how it goes.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 29, 2016)

I've seen a few of his swings on clips today. Not sure that I can share the optimism that they look good. Looks a bit old, stiff and gingerish to me, especially on the follow through.

Good luck to the old boy though. Golf needs all the public interest it can get.

Plus, I think that after all he's done for the game it would be nice for him to bow out with dignity, rather than sitting on the back of a golf cart being driven back to the clubhouse.


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2016)

For me it's not the swing for this tournament, it's the walking, waiting and playing over 72 holes. Miles in the legs, as they say!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			as long as he finishes 4 rounds he'll move up the rankings, up 150 for dead last and up too 125th with a win.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I'd like to see Tiger moving back up the rankings, it's events like these that skew the list.
With only 18 players it's a mockery to award ranking points .
Play for as much money as you like but a small field gifts points - points that could, further down the line, keep them in the top 64 and therefore eligible for the WGCs..


----------



## Region3 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have everything crossed that he gets back to contending next year.

For now I'd settle for 4 pain free rounds and some nice golf. Don't care if he finishes last.
He is still one of only half a dozen golfers that I'd go out of my way to watch, regardless of what he scores.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2016)

Hmm, its his own hosted event isn't it, and with only 17 other players to get past the worse case scenario is he'll either come 18th or have to retire through injury during the event.

As the host, who has set up the course?

Also, what's the criteria, are the other 17 invited or.....?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm looking forward to watching this and really hope he plays well. Not about winning, just playing decent golf for 72 holes.

Trainspotting 2 I could do without though! Sometimes you shouldn't go back....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2016)

Winners of the 2016 Majors, top 11 available from the world rankings, defending champion and 2 exemptions picked by the foundation.
And Tiger, obviously, gets one of those..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2016)

It's an ideal set up especially with no cut. I think he'd take four reasonable rounds and is probably not seriously targetting a win (despite any sound bites to the contrary)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm looking forward to watching this and really hope he plays well. Not about winning, just playing decent golf for 72 holes.

Trainspotting 2 I could do without though! Sometimes you shouldn't go back.... 

Click to expand...

I really hope you are wrong about transpotting. 
But I have a feeling you're not.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just can't wait to see the guy back swinging clubs. It's like seeing your cult hero play for your footy team, we all love Tiger and not having seen him for over a year it makes me excited to see him return.

Hope he keeps himself in good shape for The Open Championship next summer!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't wait. Swing looking great. Just hope the body is healthy and the short game on point. Come on Tiger. Let's have a good week and get ready to win another Masters.


----------



## chimpo1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am proper excited for the return of the great one.  He's got the potential to do well this week and kick start the second (third? Fourth?) comeback of his career. With taylormade woods, scotty putter and Bridgestone ball he has all of his old equipment back in the bag. I think he will do well.


----------



## Val (Nov 29, 2016)

chimpo1 said:



			I am proper excited for the return of the great one.  He's got the potential to do well this week and kick start the second (third? Fourth?) comeback of his career. With taylormade woods, scotty putter and Bridgestone ball he has all of his old equipment back in the bag. I think he will do well.
		
Click to expand...

All that old equipment he played with in the 90's :rofl:

Bookies have him at 25/1


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 29, 2016)

He will birdie the first and then fade away to a middle of the pack finish.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2016)

Im a fan, always have been. I've kinda lost interest in watching the game since he faded away. 

Like him or loathe him its a little like the Premier league without MUFC 

I just hope he gets through it in one piece and starts playing regular tournament golf again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2016)

I just hope he doesn't embarrass himself 

The game has moved on in great strides and has shown that golf is able to breathe without him playing 

There are now a lot of players who are better than him on tour so expectations should be tempered with that in mind.

He can be a very exciting player if he is playing well but that's a long time ago now and would hate to see him plodding along propping up leaderboards. Pictures have been released of him swinging a club but none of the numbers he is getting or were the ball is actually going. 

Hopefully he just goes out and just enjoys playing again and I just hope that he doesn't become the constant headline for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2016)

https://twitter.com/usopengolf/status/803613711206268928

Just seen this on Twitter. What a shot. Hopefully we'll see some Tiger magic like that this week.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 30, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Much as I'd like to see Tiger moving back up the rankings, it's events like these that skew the list.
With only 18 players it's a mockery to award ranking points .
Play for as much money as you like but a small field gifts points - points that could, further down the line, keep them in the top 64 and therefore eligible for the WGCs..
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I don't agree that all these points should be on offer but I suppose at the ranking Tiger is at there is very little difference between many of them that he would move up regardless of how many points he received.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 30, 2016)

Odds of him W/D on Friday afternoon? I'd take that bet.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I have everything crossed that he gets back to contending next year.

For now I'd settle for 4 pain free rounds and some nice golf. Don't care if he finishes last.
He is still one of only half a dozen golfers that I'd go out of my way to watch, regardless of what he scores.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly this for me...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2016)

Very difficult to come back from where he is mentally far less form and fitness.

I think we have seen the last of him.
Would be pleased to be proved wrong though.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 30, 2016)

Its interesting that with so many threads on here regarding golf getting out of the past, ie jeans, mobile phones,hats in bars etc,etc we seem stuck in the recent past regarding TW, he's in the past now and will never compete with younger fitter guys.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 30, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			Yep... quite a few of them have gone taylormade
		
Click to expand...

Only for Woods he is still using Nike irons


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Only for Woods he is still using Nike irons
		
Click to expand...


We may also see that Scotty Newport that he won 13 Majors with too... Its a thing of beauty!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Its interesting that with so many threads on here regarding golf getting out of the past, ie jeans, mobile phones,hats in bars etc,etc we seem stuck in the recent past regarding TW, he's in the past now and will never compete with *younger fitter guys.*

Click to expand...

Sort of agree in terms of fitness (but do think his body can hold up to playing, he just needs to pace himself), but his age is not an issue. Mickelson is still competing, so are Furyk, Kuchar, Harrington has won this year, Zach Johnson (same age as Tiger) won a major last year, Westwood is still competing, and even Stenson is the same age as Woods and he's still right up there. If Tiger can stay fit and get some good tournaments under his belt he can definitely compete. Still hits it as far as everyone, and if he can get his incredible short game back he'll be hard to beat. You only need to look at the success a relative short-hitter in Spieth has had since Tiger has been away. If Tiger can come back chipping and putting like he used to, he's going to be a serious contender.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			We may also see that Scotty Newport that he won 13 Majors with too... Its a thing of beauty!
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely using the Scotty, pictures yesterday showing him putting with it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			He's definitely using the Scotty, pictures yesterday showing him putting with it.
		
Click to expand...


Wonder what you could sell that thing for? .... I think if I owned it I would use it though...


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 30, 2016)

https://twitter.com/TwSpot/status/803640591183728640

Here he is talking about it. Saying that his Son is allowed to play with any of his putters except the one he's using this week, and the one he used to win the 97 Masters.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2016)

Sky are certainly ramping the return up, I think I've watched about 8 of his Major wins on SS4 this week. 

I've enjoyed it though, it certainly beats watching Jimmy Bullard and co skimming balls across a lake.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Wonder what you could sell that thing for? .... I think if I owned it I would use it though...
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if you could put a price on it. And yeah if I had it you'd want to roll a few putts with it, but I think it would mainly sit, maybe put it in a frame or some sort of a display.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 30, 2016)

rob_golf1 said:



			Hope he keeps himself in good shape for The Open Championship next summer!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he'd be a brilliant asset to the Sky commentary team!!! :whoo:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 30, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Yes he'd be a brilliant asset to the Sky commentary team!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Anything to get rid of fat Monty...


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2016)

Two eagles on the front 9 in the pro am.   duffed bunker shot on 11 . 


Gutted I am working nights this week and will miss his come back.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 30, 2016)

Any bets in this tournament? 
I'm going Matsuyama & Koepka.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Will we see anybody other than Tiger hit a shot this week. Tiger hits a tee shot, watch Tiger walk down the fairway. Tiger hits his second, watch Tiger walk to the green. Tiger putts, then watch him walk to the next tee box. Only player in the field is Tiger but yet he doesn't win, how does that work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Yes he'd be a brilliant asset to the Sky commentary team!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think commentary certainly beckons once he finally quits. Sadly it won't be on Sky. I'd like him to be like Faldo and call it as he sees it rather trying to be all things to all people


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 1, 2016)

He scored an approx 70 in a pro am

The headline should be Tiger still no where near playing good golf


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 1, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			He scored an approx 70 in a pro am

The headline should be Tiger still no where near playing good golf
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that's good golf considering he's been out of the game for 15 months. From what I've seen on twitter, he also seems to hit a lot of good shots, just a few rusty ones which is too be expected.


----------



## mikeb4 (Dec 1, 2016)

its good to have him back and a good first event for him to compete in, the media attention  around his return is bizarre, but golf needs TW will he win another major? imo unlikely

however if he did that, it would be an unbelievable achievement, particulary given his injuries, and how good his competition is nowadays particulary, Rory,JS,Day,DJ, Henrik to name but a few


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Dec 1, 2016)

I know its only an 18 man event! But its not just any 18 men! 6 of the top 10 are playing! So it'll be the best of best golf! I cant wait until 6pm to turn on sky sports and watch it!! It'll be thrilling!!! 

I think we can't expect anything but than tiger trying to win!!! Its in his nature! For Christ sake that's why he's called tiger!!!! (where'd he get that from! Eldrick tont!) He swing looks so composed its unreal! I can't wait!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2016)

Really looking forward to see him playing again and hopefully he can play a few tournaments and get back in the winners circle,the main reason is I cant stand him talking about his golf and his journey back.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Dec 1, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Will we see anybody other than Tiger hit a shot this week. Tiger hits a tee shot, watch Tiger walk down the fairway. Tiger hits his second, watch Tiger walk to the green. Tiger putts, then watch him walk to the next tee box. Only player in the field is Tiger but yet he doesn't win, how does that work.
		
Click to expand...

Better than the normal putting only coverage from the states to be honest


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2016)

mikeb4 said:



			its good to have him back and a good first event for him to compete in, the media attention  around his return is bizarre, but *golf needs TW* will he win another major? imo unlikely

however if he did that, it would be an unbelievable achievement, particulary given his injuries, and how good his competition is nowadays particulary, Rory,JS,Day,DJ, Henrik to name but a few
		
Click to expand...

Really?
Why does golf need TW, or is it that TW needs golf?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, he's had all the time to recover, recharge his batteries, get fit, sort out his glutes and practice so this will be his best and I believe his last chance to come back.

If he can't find an 'A' game or gets injured again, he'll have to call it a day.

If he plays within himself and doesn't try to overpower the course , he could make a decent comeback, however, having seen him hit a few shots, that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## mikeb4 (Dec 1, 2016)

Slime said:



			Really?
Why does golf need TW, or is it that TW needs golf?
		
Click to expand...

Like him or loathe him what he has achieved in the game is world class, he  just adds something to golf raises it profile to another level

And yes TW needs golf to, i should add i am not his biggest fan but i do respect his achievements in golf, I am more of a L Donald and R Knox fan.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

http://www.pgatour.com/tour-insider/2016/11/30/tour-insider-tigers-return.html

Scroll to the bottom just underneath the comments and there's a few shots from his pro-am round yesterday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			We may also see that Scotty Newport that Stevie won 13 Majors with too... Its a thing of beauty!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you   :thup:


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2016)

Just looked at the PGA Tour site to see when he goes off, something else struck me though, why are all the Americans paired with fellow Americans and all the non American players paired with non American players?

Can't be coincidence, so other than that the cameras won't then have to waste any time showing non US players to the fans, what other reason might there be?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2016)

mikeb4 said:



			Like him or loathe him what he has achieved in the game is world class, he  just adds something to golf raises it profile to another level

And yes TW needs golf to, i should add i am not his biggest fan but i do respect his achievements in golf, I am more of a L Donald and R Knox fan.
		
Click to expand...


2 rather boring golfers if you ask me.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Odds of him W/D on Friday afternoon? I'd take that bet.
		
Click to expand...

You can have 10/3 he doesn't finish 4 rounds, or 2/1 he finishes last.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Well, he's had all the time to recover, recharge his batteries, get fit, sort out his glutes and practice so this will be his best and I believe his last chance to come back.

If he can't find an 'A' game or gets injured again, he'll have to call it a day.

If he plays within himself and doesn't try to overpower the course , he could make a decent comeback, however, having seen him hit a few shots, that doesn't seem to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am worried about all his talk of explosive speed, he is always (like the rest of us) best when playing at 75 -80% .
Looking forward to seeing how he gets on.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2016)

lukeysafc100 said:



			I cant wait until 6pm to turn on and watch it!!
		
Click to expand...

Same time as The Antiques Roadshow, but then watching TW it'll be much of a muchness  :smirk:


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2016)

oh good.... no coverage of any other players tonight AND Butch Harmon fawning .....


Actually, I hope he does well.  Its not good to see great players struggle


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2016)

First tee shot away...


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2016)

He's bossing that young pretender Spieth!

Yo! xxxxxGo Tiger!

Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! xxxxxGo Tiger!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2016)

He's clearly lost weight!! 

It's so good he's back!


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 1, 2016)

Seems to swinging well. Haven't seen him trying to slaughter it yet.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2016)

Looking good so far, he could quite easily be leading given the chances he's had.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

well watching him play his first half dozen holes it appears his short game is spot on and the putter has bagged him a couple of early birdies.
 GO TIGER.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2016)

The doubters have gone a bit quiet.

Looking ok so far. Putting not great, but its no worse than any one elses.

He still has that weird dip in his swing. I was hoping that might have been ironed out by now.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, there's no doubt that he's started well. I don't know how he's playing relative to anyone else as I haven't seen anyone else swing anything other than a putter yet. The only true test will be if he can play 4 competitive rounds.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2016)

Tell you what......!

Keep it going Tiger, don;t get ahead of yourself!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

-3 THRU 7 .looking good,GO TIGER


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 1, 2016)

Well this is going better than expected.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm finding it amusing that the Golf Channel always put Tiger at the top of the leaderboard for his score. 6 people at -2, Tiger's at the top. 4 people at -3, Tiger's at the top. Small things amuse small minds.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 1, 2016)

He's at the top now -4 looking good


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 1, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			He's at the top now -4 looking good
		
Click to expand...

And snaps one into the cabbage, go tiger


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 1, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			He's at the top now -4 looking good
		
Click to expand...

Commentatros curse.....


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm finding it amusing that the Golf Channel always put Tiger at the top of the leaderboard for his score. 6 people at -2, Tiger's at the top. 4 people at -3, Tiger's at the top. Small things amuse small minds.
		
Click to expand...

Its called drama...... 

JB Holmes should be on top of the list as he's further on the course then he is. 

Just shows how obsessed they are with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



*The doubters have gone a bit quiet.*

Looking ok so far. Putting not great, but its no worse than any one elses.

He still has that weird dip in his swing. I was hoping that might have been ironed out by now.
		
Click to expand...

He has played 8 holes in his own event on a course set up for him - I expect the doubters will be quiet if come this time next year and he has a few wins under his belt and challenging in majors


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Oops, a little chunky.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2016)

I've jinxed him, started watching at the start of the current hole.
The word fragile springs to mind.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



*The doubters have gone a bit quiet.
*
Looking ok so far. Putting not great, but its no worse than any one elses.

He still has that weird dip in his swing. I was hoping that might have been ironed out by now.
		
Click to expand...

The acid test will be his mental side _when_ the wheels fall off, can he put a bad hole immediately behind him or will doubt start to creep in and........Boooom :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Oops, a little chunky.
		
Click to expand...

Whats Westwood got to do with it


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			The acid test will be his mental side _when_ the wheels fall off, can he put a bad hole immediately behind him or will doubt start to creep in and........Boooom :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We still talking about Tiger Woods, not a 12hc who plays the front 9 in level par and panics?

Under the circumstances I thought that was a good 5


----------



## user2010 (Dec 1, 2016)

Whoa! Stop the World! Man hits little white ball with stick! Big whoop di doo


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

Region3 said:



			We still talking about Tiger Woods, not a 12hc who plays the front 9 in level par and panics?

Under the circumstances I thought that was a good 5
		
Click to expand...

This one might be worse lol

It won't be because he can't forget a bad shot or hole though.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Whoa! Stop the World! Man hits little white ball with stick! Big whoop di doo

Click to expand...

You do realise that this is a golf forum?!


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Whoa! Stop the World! Man hits little white ball with stick! Big whoop di doo

Click to expand...


If you're that dis-interested then don't watch and don't post.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2016)

I suppose overall we got what most expected a bit of good and a bit of bad.

Boy oh boy though didn't he looked drained at the end of his round.

Can he do the 4 rounds?im not so sure but I enjoyed watching him play again.


----------



## mat100p (Dec 1, 2016)

Any one else notice how much tiger is sweating. Other players seem fine. Even a cool breeze. Tiger bucketing sweat out.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2016)

well after the start he had i was hoping that he could keep it going ,or at worst finnish a couple under par .bit of a train crash back nine and he did look physically knackered at the end ,mrs Radd said she hadnt seen him sweat like that ever.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2016)

-4 thru 8 was pretty good, 4 x 6's in the last 10 not so good.

Long road to teavel for him to get back but he deffo looked like he is now swinging well within himself which is what he needs to do if we wants to continue playing for any length of time.

Only time will tell if he can re-discover a razor sharp short game which is what he's gonna need to win now he's not bomving it 350+ off the tee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2016)

Some good stuff and some rustiness. Thought some of the pitching and bunker play was off but the swing looked solid and he didn't seem to be lashing at the ball. Plenty to work with going forward I'd have thought


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2016)

Looked promising for a while, and he should be happy considering the lay off. For 7-8 holes he looked fantastic. He's lost quite a bit of weight as well. Obviously has a new training routine. If he can stay fit, he can compete again.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2016)

As a fan, I was happy enough with that. Enough good stuff to be encouraged he can compete again and even though he looked drained by the end he didn't look to be in any pain. I think that's a win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2016)

Think it's exactly what most would expect - start on a bit of adrenaline and then reality hits and the rust starts and he ends up only being above someone who is struggling to walk and is miles behind the leader. Doesn't seem much different to the last comeback. Feel sorry a bit for the leader who played wonderfully yet nothing about him from the guys in the studio.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2016)

Region3 said:



			As a fan, I was happy enough with that. Enough good stuff to be encouraged he can compete again and even though he looked drained by the end he didn't look to be in any pain. I think that's a win.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely looked pain free and swinging far more within himself. I was surprised at how quickly he ran out of juice. I wonder if that was the competitiveness taking more out of him, possibly mentally, especially as the short game was perhaps the weakest part still. Still a good(ish) start


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2016)

When you take part in a tournament hosted by the biggest name to play the game on is long awaited comeback,you know you're not going to get much attention from the guys in the studio. 
I wouldn't feel too sorry for the round 1 leader Phil,I doubt he'll be losing much sleep over it &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 1, 2016)

He's got the game, its where his heads at IMO. Noticed the body language when a couple of things didn't go right. Long way to go but he is playing against some of the worlds best.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't think you can read too much into it until after round 2.
Impressive start but a less tban impressive finish.
With the likes of DJ and Henrik well under par he's already playing catch up.
And mentally thats hard work....


----------



## Val (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't see any, I do see a leaderboard that doesn't lie, Tiger is 17th of 18 players. Probably 1 better than many expected. Still, it's only round 1.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I don't think you can read too much into it until after round 2.
Impressive start but a less tban impressive finish.
With the likes of DJ and Henrik well under par he's already playing catch up.
And mentally thats hard work....
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure it's a case of catch up as even Woods will be realistic enough to know he won't beat form players. I'd be more concerned how mentally tired he looked and may do again tomorrow but surely that's going to come with more game time. That said though, with cuts in future events he'll still need to find a way to make a score


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You can have 10/3 he doesn't finish 4 rounds, or 2/1 he finishes last.
		
Click to expand...

2/1 he finishes last is big,might double that with Spieth to win.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 2, 2016)

No rest for Tiger, out first with Justin Rose today. Think he'll go under par today, showed enough yesterday to suggest he can get rid of the ring rust and improve his scoring.
Re over sweating do we think he's pumped full of painkillers to play?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 2, 2016)

Not a bad effort considering he didn't feel confident to play in public a month ago. Looks like he's got the one miss now, left, as opposed to the two way situation he was in before. That's progress. Didn't manage that miss on the course very well though opting to let the driver dictate two doubles. He'll need an iron constitution to decide when to throttle back to a long iron or three wood and commit to that strategy. Spieth is a great current exemplar of that - just as Tiger was at his peak interestingly.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 2, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that opening round for me. Like he said he made some mental mistakes on the back 9, but that will go as the round come. As Tiger likes to say its a process and we'll see how he does today but getting in 4 round now will give him a chance to see where he needs to work on before his next outing.


----------



## turkish (Dec 2, 2016)

Like Niklaus said it's all between the ears now for Tiger.... a few bad shots and he seemed to welt a bit- I think all it needs is a couple of really good rounds and a bit of confidence will breed confidence. Still not sure he can ever win another major but think he could possibly compete and win some events


----------



## mikeb4 (Dec 2, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			2 rather boring golfers if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

wasnt askin....................


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2016)

Garush34 said:



*Nothing wrong with that opening round for me.* Like he said he made some mental mistakes on the back 9, but that will go as the round come. As Tiger likes to say its a process and we'll see how he does today but getting in 4 round now will give him a chance to see where he needs to work on before his next outing.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Except the 2 doubles in the last 3 holes to finsih maybe?


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 2, 2016)

Val said:



			Really? Except the 2 doubles in the last 3 holes to finsih maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah really, to think that he was going to come back and not have some bad holes is delusional. Yeah they are bad and shouldn't have happened but at the end of the day, he's not played competitively in 15 months there are going to be mistakes.  He showed that he still has the game to play, with the front 9 33, he just lacked the mental practice that comes with being out of the game from so long. A 1 over par round is good all things considered.


----------



## User 105 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's a shame he let it go over the last few holes. I'd watched up until about 13-14 I think and seemed to be doing well, couple of mistakes but that was to be expected.

Didn't watch the final few holes so was surprised when I saw he was 1 over when I got up this morning as I was expecting him to be about 2-3 under.

From what I saw his swing looked really good. No violence in there. Putting look pretty good 2. But as I say didn't see what happened over the last 3-4 holes.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 2, 2016)

Liked the look of the new swing, very under control.

Better than I expected. Bet he filled his trousers when he went 4 under after 7!!


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			Yeah really, to think that he was going to come back and not have some bad holes is delusional. Yeah they are bad and shouldn't have happened but at the end of the day, he's not played competitively in 15 months there are going to be mistakes.  He showed that he still has the game to play, with the front 9 33, he just lacked the mental practice that comes with being out of the game from so long. A 1 over par round is good all things considered.
		
Click to expand...

I get all that. You said there was nothing wrong with his round when there cleary was, he finished with 2 double bogeys in 3, that is not good at all. Most on here would be disappointed finishing double, par, double.


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Liked the look of the new swing, very under control.

Better than I expected. Bet he filled his trousers when he went 4 under after 7!!
		
Click to expand...

100% spot on, his swing looked decent especially with the driver where he no longer appears to lash at it.


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2016)

Great start, poor finish.
Overall his swing looked fairly solid, better than I was expecting.
I think he'll get more positives than negatives from round 1.
In football parlance I think he just needs match fitness and that'll take more than just this tournament to achieve.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 2, 2016)

I am sure all he is wanting for himself this week is one good round out of 4, I can see a 66 or 65 he isn't mlies away from were he needs to be.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 2, 2016)

Val said:



			I get all that. You said there was nothing wrong with his round when there cleary was, he finished with 2 double bogeys in 3, that is not good at all. Most on here would be disappointed finishing double, par, double.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah obviously there were issues in the round, no one wants doubles on the card. But there is always going to be rust for him, I didn't see all of his round and missed the whole back 9, but from what I have read it was just a few poor tee shots that cost him the doubles. That's easily fixable for him and it will come with time, reps and more rounds.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			Great start, poor finish.
Overall his swing looked fairly solid, better than I was expecting.
I think he'll get more positives than negatives from round 1.
In football parlance I think he just needs match fitness and that'll take more than just this tournament to achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Like the comparison with football, you wouldn't expect an experience mid 30's football to play his best on his comeback after a 15 month lay off. Thought Tiger looked good and in control up until the final holes. Good luck to him, I hope he can continue to play golf at what ever standard.


----------



## IanM (Dec 2, 2016)

He must have been feeling the weight of expectation after the long lay off... expect him to do much better today


----------



## Region3 (Dec 2, 2016)

The most telling shot for me was his hack out of the rough after dropping from the hazard on 18. If anything was going to test his back it was that.

200yds out of thick rough with the ball about 12" above his feet on the last hole of what must have been a draining round, and he looked to have made good solid contact with a controlled in-balance swing, and no signs of a twinge.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 2, 2016)

Region3 said:



			The most telling shot for me was his hack out of the rough after dropping from the hazard on 18. If anything was going to test his back it was that.

200yds out of thick rough with the ball about 12" above his feet on the last hole of what must have been a draining round, and he looked to have made good solid contact with a controlled in-balance swing, and no signs of a twinge.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same Gaz. Old TW would have made an over elaborate thrash at that and probably done his back again.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 2, 2016)

Garush34 said:



			Yeah obviously there were issues in the round, no one wants doubles on the card. But there is always going to be rust for him, I didn't see all of his round and missed the whole back 9, but from what I have read it was just a few poor tee shots that cost him the doubles. *That's easily fixable for him *and it will come with time, reps and more rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.
He's been trying to fix his driving for years


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2016)

For me it was exactly how he was before his latest lay off - promising start with the excitement then stumbling to finish. I don't really expect there to be much different now - he isn't getting younger and there must strains on multiple areas of his body , he looked physically shattered after just one round , a number of wild tee shots , chunked chips and a run of dropped shots. I just don't see it getting that much better for him


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me it was exactly how he was before his latest lay off - promising start with the excitement then stumbling to finish. I don't really expect there to be much different now - he isn't getting younger and there must strains on multiple areas of his body , he looked physically shattered after just one round , a number of wild tee shots , chunked chips and a run of dropped shots. I just don't see it getting that much better for him
		
Click to expand...

So he was 4 under because he was excited:rofl:

Most people that have commented have said it was a promising comeback and better than expected.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 2, 2016)

He's now playing on his own today as Justin Rose has pulled out


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 2, 2016)

His missed fairways off the tee yesterday weren't huge or wild, the key for him appears to be tempo and resisting the urge to 'go after it'
He looked like the Tiger of old early on, totally in control of his swing and Tbf setting up birdie chances on most holes, the -4 could've quite easily of -6.

It looks a risk and reward course, short tight but incredibly scorable if you're on your game?
From what I saw yesterday...if he stays fit I can see him climbing the leaderboards in the run up to the Masters.

It wasn't exactly the nightmare round some were hoping for.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 2, 2016)

Didn't really have a lot of love for the Tiger until I watched a few of the Open films - Hoylake & St Andrews, plus the 'making of a champion' type one.

Was surprised how candidly he spoke in them and also by his obvious love for the links.

For his comeback would be nice to see him happy enough to carry on doing what he clearly loves doing. This is a bloke who's been all golf since he can remember, so not being able to play must hurt like hell on quite a personal level.

Must be really hard with all the attention on him too


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			He's now playing on his own today as Justin Rose has pulled out
		
Click to expand...

That's going to be a real pisser if he can't up his game and ends up having to play three rounds at the back of the field on his own.

I'm wondering how that might get in his head.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 2, 2016)

Crow said:



			That's going to be a real pisser if he can't up his game and ends up having to play three rounds at the back of the field on his own.

I'm wondering how that might get in his head.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get on a plane now &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 2, 2016)

Today is the real test!

Round 1 was very encouraging, with a disappointing finish. Some 'inevitable' problems, but much better than I expected especially his iron play! He has always been rather wayward with the Driver - sometimes so badly it works out fine (on an adjacent fairway!)!

He's not going to win, but I'd like to see him be under par in every round - especially if he can avoid the chipping chunks!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 2, 2016)

I thought it was a good start. If it wasn't Tiger coming back after 16 months out a 1 over round with some encouraging signs everyone would have been happy. To an untrained eye his swing looked a lot more under control, swinging easier, some very impressive iron distance control and his short putting looked solid again. 

Surely in a field of 17 they will just make a group of 3 somewhere, last group out perhaps, rather than 1 man on his own for 3 days?


----------



## User 105 (Dec 2, 2016)

I think it depends on how he approaches the next few rounds.

If he goes out with the mindset of lets get 3 good rounds under my belt, I think he'll do ok.

If he decides he needs to make up ground to get in with a shot of winning then it's a disaster waiting to happen. Could be proper car crash golf.

Honestly, I hope he just goes out and plays and then see where that gets him. Get's some good confidence building rounds in the bag.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Didn't really have a lot of love for the Tiger until I watched a few of the Open films - Hoylake & St Andrews, plus the 'making of a champion' type one.


Must be really hard with all the attention on him too
		
Click to expand...


As a sports fan and Golfer at the time Looking back it really was a privilege watching him play in his prime, I suppose in similar way people talk about Watching the likes of Best and Ali etc. I've no doubt TW is one of the greatest Sportsmen of all time.

He isn't perfect, who is. For a lot of sporting greats it's all they've ever known so I can forgive the odd Kung Fu Kick etc in return for seeing their sporting genius.

Not sure about Biting an opponent though, I don't think I could see beyond that.. disgusting behaviour.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 2, 2016)

Guess I'm just discovering some of that footage and, as a golfer, unbelievable. 

Some of the more personal I sights have left an even bigger impression though. 

Which is why I wish him well, as a person.  (not that it makes any difference!)


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2016)

Just tuned in. Going along very nicely. In good position on the short par 4, much better than yesterday, which is where his round started to fall apart. Make a birdie here and he's in great position.

Bubba also going along stupidly well. 2 eagles in 8 holes and has a putt at Eagle at 9. Superb.


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm guessing that he doesn't want to play on his own tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm no hater but I've never warmed to him, he's to golf what Andy Murray is to tennis imo. 

I've never been one for watching old clips of anyone, maybe because I only started playing after I was 50 and so although I know the names of many of the greats, I can't really relate to them in the same way or get exited by them in the same way as some of you all do with Tiger, possibly because you were playing when he was at the pinnacle of his game, but, I just watched the Chronicles of a Champion and saw him (Tiger) in a slightly different light and slightly changed my opinion of him. 

However, but to put it still into context, if there were 3 fairways side by side with Kaymer on one, Sully on another and Tiger on the third, I would be over to Martin first, then Sully and if I couldn't get to see either of them, I'd go for beer &#127866;&#128514;&#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2016)

What a par that is. Could be par of the week. This is some proper golf from Tiger.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			What a par that is. Could be par of the week. This is some proper golf from Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

fantastic par save .:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			However, but to put it still into context, if there were 3 fairways side by side with Kaymer on one, Sully on another and Tiger on the third, I would be over to Martin first, then Sully and if I couldn't get to see either of them, I'd go for beer &#127866;&#128514;&#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

You'd have no problem, Robin, 'cos most folk would be over watching Tiger. 

For me, Kaymer's a bit dull and if I was watching Sullivan I'd end up throttling one of those plonkers that always follows him!


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 2, 2016)

Tiger is playing very well in his 2nd round @ -7 after 17,if he stays consistant who knows.....


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You'd have no problem, Robin, 'cos most folk would be over watching Tiger. 

For me, Kaymer's a bit dull and if I was watching Sullivan I'd end up throttling *one of those plonkers that always follows him*! 

Click to expand...

That's no way to talk about Fish...


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm no hater but I've never warmed to him, he's to golf what Andy Murray is to tennis imo. 

I've never been one for watching old clips of anyone, maybe because I only started playing after I was 50 and so although I know the names of many of the greats, I can't really relate to them in the same way or get exited by them in the same way as some of you all do with Tiger, possibly because you were playing when he was at the pinnacle of his game, but, I just watched the Chronicles of a Champion and saw him (Tiger) in a slightly different light and slightly changed my opinion of him. 

However, but to put it still into context, if there were 3 fairways side by side with Kaymer on one, Sully on another and Tiger on the third, I would be over to Martin first, then Sully and if I couldn't get to see either of them, I'd go for beer &#62330;&#62978;&#62541;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

what's up with Andy Murray!!???


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

JB  duff followed by chip in ,wow.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 2, 2016)

Great job today Tiger!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

great round by Tiger ,65  and no dropped shots . great golf.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bogey free 65. Brilliant golf. That should silence the doubters a little, just needs to keep it going over the weekend.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Bogey free 65. Brilliant golf. That should silence the doubters a little, just needs to keep it going over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Out on his own so it doesn't count.

&#128521;


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Bogey free 65. Brilliant golf. That should silence the doubters a little, just needs to keep it going over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Im a fully paid up fan boy, but currently he's only scoring as well as a few of them out there. Needs to get this whole week and a few more comps under his belt. 

Just beucase people are are being realistic, doesn't make them doubters.


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You'd have no problem, Robin, 'cos most folk would be over watching Tiger. 

For me, Kaymer's a bit dull and if I was watching Sullivan I'd end up throttling one of those plonkers that always follows him! 

Click to expand...

Pretty sure I have one of those t-shirts from a rave I once attended in the 80's &#128563;&#128514;


----------



## Gopher (Dec 2, 2016)

For me said:



			I'd never follow Andrew "Beef" Johnston for the same reason.. bored with the plonkers who feel they have to shout every time he strolls down the fairway...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2016)

Well done Tiger. Very good round but it needs to be followed up with two more this weekend


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done Tiger. Very good round but it needs to be followed up with two more this weekend
		
Click to expand...

why does it?

its his first tournament back after more than a year out. I expect if you offer him 1 very good round, 3 ok rounds and to come out of it fit and healthy he'd be more than happy, but then mid handicappers on a forum clearly have different expectations of him


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			why does it?

its his first tournament back after more than a year out. I expect if you offer him 1 very good round, 3 ok rounds and to come out of it fit and healthy he'd be more than happy, but then mid handicappers on a forum clearly have different expectations of him
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  Great to see him play well again,  it's been a long time.  But the next two days he needs to be patient and take what comes,  whether that been another 65 or a 70. He's shown today he still has it in him,  to compete with the new breed.


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			but then mid handicappers on a forum clearly have different expectations of him
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; Meow &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			&#128514; Meow &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

a fish making cat noises, never thought Id see that


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 2, 2016)

He's got to be ecstatic after that performance today but I suppose he knew where his game was and that he had the form to compete coming into this, as opposed to the other comebacks where his game clearly hasn't been up to it.

I honestly thought it was over for him after the last breakdown but if he can get through the weekend looking good who knows where it'll lead..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			a fish making cat noises, never thought Id see that 

Click to expand...


what noise does a catfish make then ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			why does it?

its his first tournament back after more than a year out. I expect if you offer him 1 very good round, 3 ok rounds and to come out of it fit and healthy he'd be more than happy, but then mid handicappers on a forum clearly have different expectations of him
		
Click to expand...

What he doesn't need is a bad round - throwing a 76 in isn't going to do him any good at all.
Interesting to see that yesterday, to some, it was same old, same old and today, to some, he's back...

I think his biggest problem is that there's no competitive golf after this weekend until the New Year...he could do with a 3 week stint of Tournament play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			why does it?

its his first tournament back after more than a year out. I expect if you offer him 1 very good round, 3 ok rounds and to come out of it fit and healthy he'd be more than happy, but then mid handicappers on a forum clearly have different expectations of him
		
Click to expand...

Typical bitchy comment following several last night. Big yawn. Why bring handicap into it other than snobbery


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2016)

Jordan  four putts the last from nowhere . 
not a sentence i ever saw myself posting .
it reminded me of big Ernie at the masters.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 2, 2016)

I do laugh at how many people say 'he should do this' or 'he should do that'.

Clearly we all know better than any of his trusted advisors. 

It's just like all these people that blame his workout routine on his injuries that have never been in a gym or touched a weight in there lives &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 2, 2016)

The Tiger is on the prowl! Great to see him mixing it and I bet he has already set alarm bells ringing in a few of the pretenders heads.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2016)

All you need is a scotty


----------



## freddielong (Dec 3, 2016)

It's just one round but it proves he can get the ball around a golf course in a competitive number, from what I saw of it it was just good solid golf, nothing amazing so he will also know he left shots out there, for me it's mission accomplished.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It's just one round but it proves he can get the ball around a golf course in a competitive number, from what I saw of it it was just good solid golf, nothing amazing so he will also know he left shots out there, for me it's mission accomplished.
		
Click to expand...

The par saving putt from silly distance was the one that rolled the years back for me. How many of his competitors have hoped to chase him down on a final day only to see him roll one like that early doors to keep momentum. 

If if he can get his touch back then anything could happen as spieth has proven that you don the need lots of distance. If anything, since spieth chased a few yards he's fallen back slightly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2016)

Gopher said:



			I'd never follow Andrew "Beef" Johnston for the same reason.. bored with the plonkers who feel they have to shout every time he strolls down the fairway...
		
Click to expand...

I heard that AJ is pretty fed up with it all now...

And TW fanboys should give the guy some space - if he blows up now then it will still have been a good return.  He doesn't need to do anything this weekend for the last two rounds.  Winning may be some time down the road - give him time


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard that he is pretty fed up with it all now...
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest, without that persona would he have the profile he does and the likely endorsements?

cant have your cake (or burger) and eat it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Lets be honest, without that persona would he have the profile he does and the likely endorsements?

cant have your cake (or burger) and eat it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that he realises that now


----------



## Sweep (Dec 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Typical bitchy comment following several last night. Big yawn. Why bring handicap into it other than snobbery
		
Click to expand...

Because that is what it is. Pure unadulterated snobbery.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweep said:



			Because that is what it is. Pure unadulterated snobbery.
		
Click to expand...

lol, im about as far as you can get from a handicap snob but you feel free to judge


----------



## Sweep (Dec 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			lol, im about as far as you can get from a handicap snob but you feel free to judge
		
Click to expand...

I will take you at your word, but I am sure you will agree that your comment suggested otherwise.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 3, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Lets be honest, without that persona would he have the profile he does and the likely endorsements?

cant have your cake (or burger) and eat it!
		
Click to expand...

AJ was at the Alfred Dunhill,not so much beef nowdays....


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 3, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			AJ was at the Alfred Dunhill,not so much beef nowdays....
		
Click to expand...

Yup i noticed this too at the dunhill,  asked him to sign a photo for me,  no one else around and he said no come find me later. Think its great he's made a name for him self but it seems like hes now sick of it a bit.  He'll get a lot more of it when he goes to play in america next year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweep said:



			I will take you at your word, but I am sure you will agree that your comment suggested otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Probbubly one of the most encouraging people you would ever play with regardless of playing partners standard.

As my little girl would comment "just saying" 

Internet innit


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I do laugh at how many people say 'he should do this' or 'he should do that'.

Clearly we all know better than any of his trusted advisors. 

It's just like all these people that blame his workout routine on his injuries that have never been in a gym or touched a weight in there lives &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...


It is pretty ridiculous to assume that we know best and by we I mean anyone saying what Tiger should do based on nothing more than the information they get on the public side of the ropes.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 3, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			It is pretty ridiculous to assume that we know best and by we I mean anyone saying what Tiger should do based on nothing more than the information they get on the public side of the ropes.
		
Click to expand...

True story. 

I'm gripped by the whole thing though. Feels like a major weekend for interest and excitement to me.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

stiffs it at the first today, birdie


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 3, 2016)

Everytime he makes birdie i eat Mashed Potato.. good game to stay warm in winter


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Everytime he makes birdie i eat Mashed Potato.. good game to stay warm in winter
		
Click to expand...

better than shouting it on the next tee I guess


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

birdies the second, -2 thru 2


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2016)

Could be very fat if he carries on like this.Must be excited again and don't forget its a weak field and the course has been set up for him


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

up and down at the par 5 3rd for 3 straight birdies


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 3, 2016)

three in a row for Tiger


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2016)

Oops, he's at it again, Another birdie.

I can't make my mind up, he's either getting very lucky or surely it's because the course has been set up for him.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2016)

Oooooh...the Fanboys will be having instant multiples.....&#128516;


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2016)

He's on fire today


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 3, 2016)

Tigers looking very dangerous although this is not the tournament to judge he's comeback by but he is definatly looking more confident and back to his old self.I would love to see him mix it with the current crop of superstars next year .


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 3, 2016)

59 watch !


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			59 watch ! 

Click to expand...

That'll do it&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

3 putt bogey at the par 5 - hes finished i tells ya


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 3, 2016)

Funny how certain people have gone very quiet since spouting crap about him over the last few months at every opportunity on here. Even after 1 round they couldn't wait to stick the knife in, very sad really. No doubt they'll be back along next time he has a bad hole to tell us he's finished.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2016)

on all accounts playing on his own at the front Jimmy Walker was round in 66 shots and just under 2 hours!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Funny how certain people have gone very quiet since spouting crap about him over the last few months at every opportunity on here. Even after 1 round they couldn't wait to stick the knife in, very sad really. No doubt they'll be back along next time he has a bad hole to tell us he's finished.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I haven't seen much "sticking the knife in" - most of the stuff in this thread has been pretty level grounded with nothing detrimental towards Woods being said - maybe a few have got a bit carried away with what's going on but when you're a fan of him that happens 

Right now he is neither finished or ready to rule the world - long way to go to judge either way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

He's clearly playing well, especially today with the wind a bit more gusty than the first two days and good to see him stringing a series of rounds together. However, in a small field against one of 140+ week in week out on different courses is a different thing. I still can't see him winning another major, but that's my own opinion, but there is plenty for Woods and his camp to enjoy this week and as a comeback it must tick all of his requirements


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 3, 2016)

Watching golf is simply better when 

THE MAN

Is on that little leaderboard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

The worst bit about it all is the Woods fest from the Sky studio ! It's vomit inducing - just call it the PGA Woods Show - stopping short of flying out there queue up to kiss his ass. Give it a break with the overload talk about winning majors and getting back to World No 1 etc etc


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's clearly playing well, especially today with the wind a bit more gusty than the first two days and good to see him stringing a series of rounds together. However, in a small field against one of 140+ week in week out on different courses is a different thing. I still can't see him winning another major, but that's my own opinion, but there is plenty for Woods and his camp to enjoy this week and as a comeback it must tick all of his requirements
		
Click to expand...

How can you say you can't see him
Winning another major? He's played 45 holes and beating a number of other major winners. He's only 40, plenty of people have won in their 40s.

I just don't see how you can make that judgement? What is it based on?


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 3, 2016)

Is Tiger still contracted to use Nike irons? Cos he's using them but has ditched his Nike putter for his old faithfull SC thats doing the biz,maybe his bad form was all down to his putter lol .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			How can you say you can't see him
Winning another major? He's played 45 holes and beating a number of other major winners. He's only 40, plenty of people have won in their 40s.

I just don't see how you can make that judgement? What is it based on?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. What we've seen so far this week makes me think he can definitely win another major. Just hope he can keep it going.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed. What we've seen so far this week makes me think he can definitely win another major. Just hope he can keep it going.
		
Click to expand...

I think with some people its not a case of do you think Tiger can win another major but do you want to see Tiger win another major.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

Why are there World Ranking points on offer at this event when it's not really a PGA event and more a charity old boys invite ?! More points on offer on this event than any ET event !! That seems ridiculous

And are people really talking about Woods winning majors ? He hasn't won one in nearly 9 years now and only half way through his third round in about a year !


----------



## ger147 (Dec 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why are there World Ranking points on offer at this event when it's not really a PGA event and more a charity old boys invite ?! More points on offer on this event than any ET event !! That seems ridiculous

And are people really talking about Woods winning majors ? He hasn't won one in nearly 9 years now and only half way through his third round in about a year !
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why there's points but just to clarify, there are only 2 invites.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why are there World Ranking points on offer at this event when it's not really a PGA event and more a charity old boys invite ?! More points on offer on this event than any ET event !! That seems ridiculous

And are people really talking about Woods winning majors ? He hasn't won one in nearly 9 years now and only half way through his third round in about a year !
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he is going to win another major but people saying he won't or has no chance are stupid.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 3, 2016)

As much as I've not missed him in his layoff, and enjoyed watching others play golf, whilst some say he won't win a major there's no certainty that he'll win another like most are saying. 
I don't really comment on Tiger threads cos I've got no interest in him, but the bit I've watched in past couple of days his putting seems to be back to the pre Nikeawful putter days. I just wonder if he regrets going to the Nike and not sticking to the SC and would he won more majors with it? Personally, I don't think he will win any more.


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 3, 2016)

Some people really don't like the best golfer ever do they??

The thing is he might not win another major, may not win another tournament but people can't say for definite one way or another. 

All i I know is golf is better when he is up playing well at the top of the leaderboard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The worst bit about it all is the Woods fest from the Sky studio ! It's vomit inducing - just call it the PGA Woods Show - stopping short of flying out there queue up to kiss his ass. Give it a break with the overload talk about winning majors and getting back to World No 1 etc etc
		
Click to expand...

What else did you expect. He's still box office and his comeback is a big story. Of course they are going to big him up and suggest he can win more majors.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 3, 2016)

Soft hands said:



			Some people really don't like the best golfer ever do they??

Click to expand...

To quote a Gary Player tweet from earlier in the week, I didn't realise Jack Nicklaus was playing...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm not saying he is going to win another major but people saying he won't or has no chance are stupid.
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous to write off anyone before a major starts - plenty have proven that 

I didn't think he will win another major - PGA event I can see him winning but just think the fields these days are too strong but if he stays fit there are certainly courses where majors are played where he has a chance


----------



## One Planer (Dec 3, 2016)

ger147 said:



			To quote a Gary Player tweet from earlier in the week, I didn't realise Jack Nicklaus was playing...
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## freddielong (Dec 3, 2016)

Tiger Woods is the greatest golfer of our generation he has been injured since he won his last major who knows what he is capable of we have nothing to judge him against, but you would have to be a an idiot to bet against him.


----------



## richy (Dec 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The worst bit about it all is the Woods fest from the Sky studio ! It's vomit inducing - just call it the PGA Woods Show - stopping short of flying out there queue up to kiss his ass. Give it a break with the overload talk about winning majors and getting back to World No 1 etc etc
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like it don't watch it. Simple.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

freddielong said:



			but you would have to be a an idiot to bet against him.
		
Click to expand...

I must be an idiot then (not the first time I've been told that on here) as that's exactly what I plan to do at some point in the next few weeks. I reckon if he has a good week this week, there will be the usual clamour of the second coming and I'll get an OK price for him not to win a major between now and the day he calls it a day


----------



## 3565 (Dec 3, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Tiger Woods is the greatest golfer of our generation he has been injured since he won his last major who knows what he is capable of we have nothing to judge him against, but you would have to be a an idiot to bet against him.
		
Click to expand...

Not if the odds are really good and you can win a bucket load of money from him not winning a major! I'd bet on it, and I ain't an idiot either.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2016)

Funny how the ones that complain about the amount of attention Tiger gets,just can't help but get stuck into a good old Tiger debate &#128563;
Logic?&#129300;
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 3, 2016)

More majors than the worlds top 10 combined.  He can win again if he stays fit.  No doubt.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Tiger Woods is the greatest golfer of our generation he has been injured since he won his last major who knows what he is capable of we have nothing to judge him against, but you would have to be a an idiot to bet against him.
		
Click to expand...

The "idiots" are swaying one way or the other.
The sensible stance is to wait and see how he gets on in a proper tournament with a full field.
As you say, we have nothing to judge him against.
This could be the start of the Mother of all comebacks or it could lead to the back going halfway round tomorrow.
Start judging in about March....


----------



## Craigg (Dec 3, 2016)

Not really fussed how he does. Just nice to see him back playing and more importantly, enjoying it. He's been a fool, and he's had some bad luck. Let's hope he's through it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 3, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Is Tiger still contracted to use Nike irons? Cos he's using them but has ditched his Nike putter for his old faithfull SC thats doing the biz,maybe his bad form was all down to his putter lol .
		
Click to expand...

Nope. The irons he's using are very old Nike VR Pros that he really likes. That we know of, he has no club sponsorship, he's just playing what he likes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2016)

Matsuyama is in some form at the minute.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 3, 2016)

In the context of his career, this performance is like one of us going out for a quick 9 holes, a month for the club championships and playing real good, does not mean we will be winning the Club champs that month later.

But I am a fan, he is box office and seeing him win again would be great.
Enjoyed seeing the others, but as i worked out in another thread, Tiger has Rorys career covered in 15 months when he was in his prime.. there is only 1 Tiger


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 3, 2016)

Woods seems to get incredibly tired towards the end of his rounds,apparently he still works out so he must be in good shape,maybe mental fatigue.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 3, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Woods seems to get incredibly tired towards the end of his rounds,apparently he still works out so he must be in good shape,maybe mental fatigue.
		
Click to expand...


An alternative theory, he has mentally conceded that another round and therefore tournament is not going to go his way and he is going to be a bit player in the event, for someone with over 100 worldwide wins, when you are 10 shots behind it must be easy to think about where you are taking your boat next week and lose a bit of focus.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			An alternative theory, he has mentally conceded that another round and therefore tournament is not going to go his way and he is going to be a bit player in the event, for someone with over 100 worldwide wins, when you are 10 shots behind it must be easy to think about where you are taking your boat next week and lose a bit of focus.
		
Click to expand...

Rory as good as admitted that he loses focus if he's near the cut line as he evaluated whether it's worth two more days slog. I think that mentality can creep in. 

In regards woods. He's been out a long time and ATM he seems to struggle to hold on when it goes wrong. Thursday was the same and there was no way he was out if it after the first bogey that evening.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 3, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Woods seems to get incredibly tired towards the end of his rounds,apparently he still works out so he must be in good shape,maybe mental fatigue.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, after first round he suggested his house had a virus over thanksgiving meaning he lost 10 pounds. If true, then that and a lack of recent tournaments for the mental side,  may explain the tiredness on closing holes


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 4, 2016)

The double bogies are killing his score. Great to see him back playing, and especially good to see him scoring so well. Pleasing to see him not wincing with pain after shots.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any bets in this tournament? 
I'm going Matsuyama & Koepka.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			How can you say you can't see him
Winning another major? He's played 45 holes and beating a number of other major winners. He's only 40, plenty of people have won in their 40s.

I just don't see how you can make that judgement? What is it based on?
		
Click to expand...

Based on the fact he hasn't won a major in 8 years, he's not getting any younger and has been plagued by injuries for years. 

It's a very tough ask for him to another major but he might, chances are he won't though.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2016)

Val said:



			Based on the fact he hasn't won a major in 8 years, he's not getting any younger and has been plagued by injuries for years. 

It's a very tough ask for him to another major but he might, chances are he won't though.
		
Click to expand...

The last time he was fully fit (2013 iirc) he won 5x


----------



## 351DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The last time he was fully fit (2013 iirc) he won 5x
		
Click to expand...


Without checking and relying on my powers of memory, i am sure he won 6x

Now i checked

5 wins and a 2nd on PGA tour..

Probably had an international win in there too 

I am 99% he won 6 times.. so one must have been asia or europe


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			Without checking and relying on my powers of memory, i am sure he won 6x

Now i checked

5 wins and a 2nd on PGA tour..

Probably had an international win in there too 

I am 99% he won 6 times.. so one must have been asia or europe
		
Click to expand...

Not from what I can find.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 4, 2016)

To be honest Tiger had one great round (2nd) but he's still way too inconsistant to compete at the highest level,he's actually started duffing chips again in the 4th round,it was great to see shades of his former game but nothings changed.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The last time he was fully fit (2013 iirc) he won 5x
		
Click to expand...

But not a Major.......


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The last time he was fully fit (2013 iirc) he won 5x
		
Click to expand...

And how many of them were majors?


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2016)

Gizza cuddle Tiger xx


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Tiger had one great round (2nd) but he's still way too inconsistant to compete at the highest level,he's actually started duffing chips again in the 4th round,it was great to see shades of his former game but nothings changed.
		
Click to expand...

His round is unravelling fast. It's a shame as I thought he'd started to look solid and there were signs of confidence in all areas including the chips and pitches. It's all looking out of sorts today. That said, first time out in sixteen months and so it hasn't been a bad four rounds and plenty of pluses, as well as a few negatives to take away but I would think he expected that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone else find this course a bit dull?


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone else find this course a bit dull?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,is that really the best they could come up with


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 4, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			To be honest Tiger had one great round (2nd) but he's still way too inconsistant to compete at the highest level,he's actually started duffing chips again in the 4th round,it was great to see shades of his former game but nothings changed.
		
Click to expand...

Its the first time he's played 4 days of competetive golf in how long? I bet his body is feeling pretty tired right now, never mind the mind too. 

Just coming through this weekend healthy has to be seen as a positive for him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2016)

More birdies than anyone in the field, just needs to get that consistency back and get some holes under his belt and he'll be right up there. Solid week for Tiger. Shame to end with a 76 but definitely some positives.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Even the biggest Tiger fans (of which I'm one) couldn't reasonably expect him to challenge this week given it's his first competitive golf in 15 months. Hope yes, expect no.

Some good, some bad, but it looks like his body held up and he has a slightly altered swing (and better tempo) that his body can cope with.
I'd call it a good tournament for him.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 4, 2016)

I like tiger and I'm chuffed to bits for him. 
Last round was a bit poor but still buzzing for him and can't wait to see him playing in 2017!

Think stenson will win this


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Even the biggest Tiger fans (of which I'm one) couldn't reasonably expect him to challenge this week given it's his first competitive golf in 15 months. Hope yes, expect no.

Some good, some bad, but it looks like his body held up and he has a slightly altered swing (and better tempo) that his body can cope with.
I'd call it a good tournament for him.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a good week for Woods and he'll go away and work hard on the short comings which were plain to see, especially today. It's one comp, in an invited field but the bigger tests lie ahead, when the tour gets cracking again after christmas, and cuts need to be made every week


----------



## louise_a (Dec 4, 2016)

Apart from the 2nd round, it looks like he ran out of steam on the back nines, that's probably down to lack of competitions.
it will be interesting to see how he does after playing in a few more tournaments.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2016)

he did say in his post round interview that he needs to get the miles in his legs as he has been riding carts.
good to see him back and not be swinging in pain.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone else find this course a bit dull?
		
Click to expand...

Very.

I would probably need new irons every month if I was a member there. Playing from the waste areas all the time would soon take its toll.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just a great weekend of golf. Shame we had to see a few of Hedeki`s shots but I get it I guess.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 5, 2016)

Matsuyama is playing some stupid golf ATM. Just can't stop winning. Golf is so good right now. Matsuyama, Day, Johnson, McIlroy, Stenson, Spieth all winning regularly, Woods is back and looked good and there's some serious talent on the European Tour coming through (Pieters, Noren, Willett, Hatton, Fitzpatrick and Grace to name a few) and performing on the world stage. The next 5 years we're going to see some magnificent golf.


----------



## hovis (Dec 5, 2016)

definitely some good golf being played.    i put Â£30 on him winning the masters!   at 40/1 it could be a payday.   odds have already halved


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Matsuyama is playing some stupid golf ATM. Just can't stop winning. Golf is so good right now. Matsuyama, Day, Johnson, McIlroy, Stenson, Spieth all winning regularly, Woods is back and looked good and there's some serious talent on the European Tour coming through (Pieters, Noren, Willett, Hatton, Fitzpatrick and Grace to name a few) and performing on the world stage. The next 5 years we're going to see some magnificent golf.
		
Click to expand...

Hideki has been hugely underrated for a few years now, constantly finished in top 10 of big events, just couldn't ever get over the line. Will be great for golf if the Far Eastern golfers continue to improve in the mens game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Matsuyama is playing some stupid golf ATM. Just can't stop winning. Golf is so good right now. Matsuyama, Day, Johnson, McIlroy, Stenson, Spieth all winning regularly, Woods is back and looked good and there's some serious talent on the European Tour coming through (Pieters, Noren, Willett, Hatton, Fitzpatrick and Grace to name a few) and performing on the world stage. The next 5 years we're going to see some magnificent golf.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe a bit premature in regards Woods ?

It was his first full tournament for a while and after 4 rounds was a clear 14 shots behind the winner and close to last - on a course he had been practising for a month and one that was set up for good scoring and wide open fairways. If in 3 months time after 6 comps under his belt and he is progressing up the leaderboard and challenging for all 4 rounds then it's prob right for him to be talked about amongst the other players you mentioned. It's just as likely that he will fade away over the next 12 months as he can't challenge those guys. 

The Sky studio and Golf Channel have him winning majors next year when it's just not realistic and actually unfair on him


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 5, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			he did say in his post round interview that he needs to get the miles in his legs as he has been riding carts.
good to see him back and not be swinging in pain.
		
Click to expand...


I saw that. I know it's the American way but I thought it was bizarre to be so used to carts. I struggle with them so I presume pros do given pre-shot routines and habits. I'd have thought they'd be keen to replicate in practice what they do in competition including any tiredness from walking.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 5, 2016)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I saw that. I know it's the American way but I thought it was bizarre to be so used to carts. I struggle with them so I presume pros do given pre-shot routines and habits. I'd have thought they'd be keen to replicate in practice what they do in competition including any tiredness from walking.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine that whilst trying to get his back fully strengthened, but still trying to get the holes played, he would get a few rounds a day in when using a buggy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 5, 2016)

I reckon Tiger will be pretty happy with how his return went. 
Ok his score wasn't great,but lots of positives to be taken.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe a bit premature in regards Woods ?

It was his first full tournament for a while and after 4 rounds was a clear 14 shots behind the winner and close to last - on a course he had been practising for a month and one that was set up for good scoring and wide open fairways. If in 3 months time after 6 comps under his belt and he is progressing up the leaderboard and challenging for all 4 rounds then it's prob right for him to be talked about amongst the other players you mentioned. It's just as likely that he will fade away over the next 12 months as he can't challenge those guys. 

The Sky studio and Golf Channel have him winning majors next year when it's just not realistic and actually unfair on him
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a reasonable assessment to me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 5, 2016)

I believe he led the field in birdies..... Just saying....


----------



## bobmac (Dec 5, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I believe he led the field in birdies..... Just saying....
		
Click to expand...

He also had the worst round of the week of the whole field


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I reckon Tiger will be pretty happy with how his return went. 
Ok his score wasn't great,but lots of positives to be taken.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
He finished, he made birdies.
But people saying that he's in line for a Major next year are jumping the gun a bit.
24 birdies means he dropped 20 shots.
In Majors, birdies don't come as easy and dropped shots are easier....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 5, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely.
He finished, he made birdies.
But people saying that he's in line for a Major next year are jumping the gun a bit.
24 birdies means he dropped 20 shots.
In Majors, birdies don't come as easy and dropped shots are easier....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,on that performance he'd struggle on a course set up for a major. 
Have to laugh at how much some people are just SO desperate for him to fail.


----------



## delc (Dec 5, 2016)

Tiger reminded me of a 71 year old mate of mine. Great scores on the front nine, but usually faded on the back nine. And he's only 40!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 5, 2016)

bobmac said:



			He also had the worst round of the week of the whole field
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Good though wasn't it.


----------

